# screened inner cover...ahaa moment



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like you're onto something there, Great!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

It sounds like the beetles prefer to enter the hive from the top, rather than through the front door. Interesting... I suppose that those who don't need a screened inner cover could adapt a standard one by glueing (silicone seal) some window screen over the hole in the center to keep the beetles at bay.


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd recommend window screen over the hole in a conventional inner cover..but I wouldn't use silcone seal. The stuff has a pretty powerful odor that seems to linger for a long time. A bead of Elmer's (with a couple of day's drying time) would be my choice.


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

*update*

Yesterday my new Ulster Observation Hive debuted to 200 or so third and fourth graders and it was a real hit.

I carefully inspected each frame when I moved all the bees back into the nuc box. I saw only one hive beetle (squished). It showed up from somewhere on the empty windowed top when I went to put it away in the garage. An hour or so later I squished 3 on the window screen. I went back out after dark and quished 4 more. Today I checked at dusk..none. But 3 hours later there were 4 to squish, My unscientific conclusion is that they do indeed find it easier to get in the top...and they do it after dark. And as I expected, it looks like it is going to be a battle controlling these obnoxious pests. Squishing them makes it almost fun.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

Intersting for sure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Last week, at the local bee club, a professional beekeeper made the statement that if you store "sticky" supers in areas where SHB are prevalent the critters will invade them and make a mess. So, combining that info with the data from SL TX we could form a hypothisis regarding SHB.

It is the odor of honey that attracts the SHB.
The odor from the hive will be strongest at the top of the hive due to the natural convection heat column. Air being drawn in through the bottom and leaking out the top around the edges of the telescoping cover. 
The SHB detect the odor and follow it to the strongest point, entering at the edge of the top cover and then down through the hole in the inner cover (the edges of the inner cover are well sealed by the bees so no entrance).

Fuzzy


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

now you just need to make a solar powered electric squisher to fit on top of the inner cover


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

or a solar bug zapper  The only draw back here in the south is you will have to put up no trespassing signs to keep the ******** from sitting up their lawnchairs and drinking their beer! Nothing like outdoor entertainment on a friday night! :lookout:


----------

